# Printer won't print in adobe reader



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

Hi everyone,


I have a challenging problem to solve. My network printer is installed on my server running Windows Server 2003. It will print in all applications on the client machine except adobe reader. Nothing I do seems to allow this thing to print PDF files. The printer in question is an HP 4050N. Here's what I tried... Suggestions are welcome!

-Tried updating drivers on server
-Tried upgrading from adobe reader 9 to the latest version from adobe's website(ver.10).
- I *CAN* print PDF's from client computer to a different network printer.(HP 4100)

So to summarize, the printer will print other files besides PDF's, and I can Print PDF's from that machine if I assign a different printer to it. Hope this all makes sense.


Thanks!


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

I should probably add that Adobe Reader X says that it encounters an error and closes. Also the OS on the client machine is Windows XP SP3


----------



## cl0udedth0ught (Sep 29, 2004)

*{SOLVED} Re: Printer won't print in adobe reader*

I fixed the problem myself...sorta


I just set up a different printer there and now it works for that machine. Turns out it had to do with a conflict between that user's user account and the HP 4050. Under my account on that machine, I can print PDF's to the 4050 but he couldn't. However, he could print PDF's to a different network printer. So...still not sure what caused it but at least I found a work around.


----------

